# How I make my bandsets and my DIY band jig



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

I hope this can help someone. You don’t need a fancy setup for a lot of money to make your bandset. Thanks for watching and have a good day.









How I make a slingshot band set with my DIY band jig







youtube.com


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

My guy, you're living in the future!


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Buckaroo said:


> My guy, you're living in the future!


It wasn’t my idea, but it works perfectly for really cheap.


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

Where did I put that paracord...


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Pretty cool man!


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Pretty cool man!


Thank you, I like to keep it simple 👍🏼


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

pmamolosr said:


> Thank you, I like to keep it simple 👍🏼


That's simple alright! Once my little red Amazon jig gives out on me I'll make one of these for sure!


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Nice and simple. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

202 said:


> Nice and simple. Thanks for sharing!


No problem


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

found this design and have been using it ever since,simple is better


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

skarrd said:


> found this design and have been using it ever since,simple is better


100% 👍🏼


----------

